# JavaFx - Scene Builder 2.0 - Classpath



## Hesk (6. Jun 2014)

Hallo!

Wenn die Controller-Class und das FXML in unterschiedlichen Ordnern liegen, kann ich im FXML den Controller nicht auswählen. Hat hier jemand eine Idee?

Ich habs schon mit <?scenebuilder-classpath-element probiert.

Selbes Problem ist mit .css-Files wenn sie nicht im selben Ordner liegen.

Custom-Components (eigene FXML die ich einbinden möchte) funktionieren überhaupt nicht.

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## knilch (7. Jun 2014)

Hi,
du kannst die fxml- Files in einem Verzeichnis und die Controller in einem anderen Verzeichnis. Du musst nur die Pfade richtig setzten.
z.B. Das fxml ist im Verzeichnis: fxmlPackage und die Kontroller- Klasse ist im Verzeichnis: application. Beide Verzeichnisse sind im src- Verzeichnis.
Der Pfad für den Controller im fxml sieht dann so aus:
[XML]
<AnchorPane id="AnchorPane" maxHeight="-Infinity" maxWidth="-Infinity" minHeight="-Infinity" minWidth="-Infinity" prefHeight="310.0" prefWidth="522.0000999999975" xmlns:fx="http://javafx.com/fxml/1" xmlns="http://javafx.com/javafx/2.2" fx:controller="application.StyleController">
[/XML]
und für den Loader:

```
final FXMLLoader loader = new FXMLLoader(getClass().getResource("../fxmlPackage/StyleContr.fxml"));
```


----------



## Hesk (10. Jun 2014)

Ja, es funktioniert so auch.
Aber meine Frage bezog sich auf den SceneBuilder. Dort kann ich die ID's bzw. den Controller nicht auswählen.


----------

